# i'm looking to become a master carpenter



## cpeb12 (Feb 22, 2006)

i have been in the capentry/constuction career for over fifteen years now and would like to know where i stand as a carpenter.i can build any thing from a simple box to a winding stair case.i have even helped build a few bridges and other big construction jobs. i am building custom cabinets and other wooden furniture for a living.so i thought if i could find out what the qualifications are for being a master carpenter it would look good on my business cards and signs,and would prove to myself that i am a worthy carpenter.any info would be appreciated thanks


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I know of no test or certification. I have not heard of that title even in the Unions around here. I considerer myself a master carpenter but prefered to use my GC license when I titled things. In my opinion you are a master carpenter and should be able to use that title if you wish.


----------



## Steve Unkie (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't know about the rest of you, but when someone calls me a master woodworker, I know that they just don't know any better. I'm always learning and as long as I am, why would I call myself a master?
There is only one Master and I'm not Him.

I'm sure that not all of those that call themselves masters are seeking applause, but it just comes across arrogant to me.You can be a very acomplished tradesman, but a master? I dunno.

Steve Unkie.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

The only person who I've seen calling himself a "master carpenter" lately is Norm Abram, and if anyone doesn't qualify for that title, it's him....lol.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

It does seem that giving yourself the title of Master is a little egotistical?

I suppose if there is a test and you meet the requirements then you have no choice


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I disagree with the other fellows but in my area the terms apprentice and journeyman are used regularly.There are master plumbers and electricians and I don't think anyone takes offense to using Master in front of Carpenter. 

To me it tells me that you are *dedicated to your trade.* Your not a 40 hour a week man. You live eat and drink carpentry. 

We know Master electricians and plumbers don't know everything about their trade so I don't believe a fellow calling himself a Master Carpenter would be saying anything other than that he is *dedicated*.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

Bob Kovacs said:


> The only person who I've seen calling himself a "master carpenter" lately is Norm Abram, and if anyone doesn't qualify for that title, it's him....lol.


Norm never calls himself a "Master Carpenter" that's the bigwigs In charge of the show, he dosen't even like to wear plaid shirts they make him do it for the show.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

> P.S. I've heard that if you can build and finish a house and build all the furnishings that go in it you're considered a Master Carpenter.


And build your own saw horses....Giddy-up.


----------



## NHCharger (Oct 23, 2005)

At the lumber yard the other day I saw a van that read " Tim Redden, MASTER HANDYMAN". 
Where can I get a license for that.:laughing:


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

I have mastered with my right hand but still working on the left


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

magnum said:


> I have mastered with my right hand but still working on the left


:clap:


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

I think the term 'Master Carpenter' is fine. If you really are one in your own heart.


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't think you have to be an artist to be called a master tradesman. 

Plumbers & Electricians in my area serve about a four year apprenticeship then on to journeyman. A journeyman can do 1 year supervising and test for master. Total 5-6 years from beginner to master.

I always wished carps had a training testing program but, in my opinion a guy that made his living, every day for 15 years, should be able to call himself a master. At least you would not call him an apprentice. At some point he would move on from journeyman.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

By my decree on this 23rd day of February in the year of 2006, you all, hence forth shall be known as the MASTERS OF CARPENTRY.

There you go it's official. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Lets Party!!

Sorry for the short notice on the ceremony, I know you would have liked to have invited your loved ones. Your official certificates are on the way.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

I am a master debater...


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

magnum said:


> I have mastered with my right hand but still working on the left


I've mastered with BOTH hands at the SAME time:notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy :notworthy


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Did I forget to mention, Some of your certificates will be printed on paper towels. No need to name names, you all know who you are.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Did I forget to mention that under my avatar reads. MASTER CARPENTER. If you seen my carpentry you would agree. 

I highly consider myself that title. I know a few people here. Look at JUSTAFRAMERS work sometime upon request. That dude does some outstanding work. Or you can head on over to 6stringmason and check out his masonary art. 

I have mastered every means of carpentry therefor I am the MASTER


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

cpeb12 said:


> i have been in the capentry/constuction career for over fifteen years now and would like to know where i stand as a carpenter.i can build any thing from a simple box to a winding stair case.i have even helped build a few bridges and other big construction jobs. i am building custom cabinets and other wooden furniture for a living.so i thought if i could find out what the qualifications are for being a master carpenter it would look good on my business cards and signs,and would prove to myself that i am a worthy carpenter.any info would be appreciated thanks



Hurdle all the in's and outs. Look at your work as your dog would respect you. If you say hey this is good work then so be it. If you wont put it in your house or live in it then I would go back to the drawing table. 

I think you should persue the title of a master carpenter.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

So Adam, are you saying you don't want your certificate?


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well cpeb, sounds like the consensus is that the term "Master" is not acceptable in the carpentry trade. Might think about testing for a GC license. The fellows might consider the term "General" as too egotistical. Maybe "Major Contractor" or "Lieutenant Contractor" might be better. 

Edit. Adam got his post in while I was typing.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

"Private Contractor"? Eh, whadda ya think, kinda has a nice ring.:laughing:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

sage said:


> "Private Contractor"? Eh, whadda ya think, kinda has a nice ring.:laughing:


Should be able to get some good jokes out of it.:laughing:


----------



## Rambone (Feb 19, 2006)

If this title would get you more $ than go for it. But otherwise I don't see the point. I build a lot of cabinets and furniture and carpenter is good for me as long as the $ are good the name means nothing.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

sage said:


> So Adam, are you saying you don't want your certificate?


I am certified----------From the School of Hard Knocks--:Our motto is we put the wood to em if you cant. SAVVY?


----------



## redwing510 (Jan 28, 2006)

[ 
I have mastered every means of carpentry therefor I am the MASTER[/QUOTE]

"every" WOW, you must be goooooood! I don't think there is anyone alive that has "mastered" the art of carpentry! IMO


----------



## jenzo (Feb 21, 2006)

I think a master carpenter would be someone who can train an apprentice in the fine arts of carpentry! 
like in starwars a master jedi trains his apprentice!:thumbsup: 

yeah i know im a idiot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

jenzo said:


> master jedi trains his apprentice!:thumbsup:
> 
> yeah i know im a idiot!!!!!!!!!!


I get to be the emperor, I CALLED IT FIRST!:notworthy COME TO THE DARKSIDE.


----------



## flsmca (Aug 3, 2005)

I am doing carpentry actually with the company I work for. I have spend lots of time, when I was unemployed, trying to find a job as a apprentice carpenter and You nkow what I have found? This is the trade where more of selfish people you can find!
You want to be a master Carpenter? Let your clients say that!!!! is all that count: Happy clients! 
If you are waiting, that another master carpenter tell you "Master Carpewnter", you will be for the rest of your life waiting for that!!!!!

Francisco
"My boss is a jewish Carpenter, 2006 years old!!!! <><"


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

flsmca said:


> I am doing carpentry actually with the company I work for. I have spend lots of time, when I was unemployed, trying to find a job as a apprentice carpenter and You nkow what I have found? This is the trade where more of selfish people you can find!
> You want to be a master Carpenter? Let your clients say that!!!! is all that count: Happy clients!
> If you are waiting, that another master carpenter tell you "Master Carpewnter", you will be for the rest of your life waiting for that!!!!!
> 
> ...


UMM. I just got in after a few, two, twenty beers, but does he need some work on the grammer?


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

:w00t: Good one Sage. All these messed up brain cells, and so many fingers and that thing in front of me with all the little buttons.. He's trying to make a point  !!

In Manitoba, you work (for a Journeyman) and go to school for 4 years to become a Journeyman Carpenter yourself. Only good in Manitoba though (could probably still get good work in other Provinces). To become a Master Carpenter you need a couple more years of work and school under your belt and then must pass the National test to be accepted as a Journeyman country wide. For me, I'm happy with my ticket. If I ended up moving to another Province, I'm sure it wouldn't make a difference not being a Master Carpenter unless I was looking for work in a Union situation (that would mostly be large commercial construction and that's not what I do)..


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Steve Unkie said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but when someone calls me a master woodworker, I know that they just don't know any better. I'm always learning and as long as I am, why would I call myself a master?
> There is only one Master and I'm not Him.
> 
> I'm sure that not all of those that call themselves masters are seeking applause, but it just comes across arrogant to me.You can be a very acomplished tradesman, but a master? I dunno.
> ...


Amen and Amen. After 28 years in the Biz, I learn something new everyday. There is but one Master(true), sho 'nuf ain't me!


----------

